# Resistance Fall of Man



## yimchan (Mar 20, 2007)

Has anyone played Resistance on the PS3 ? I'm thinking of getting it as one of the launch titles this month (yes the UK is still yet to get the PS3 yet!!!)

The official site offers a lot of interesting interactive content (if you've not seen it go here as its a lot for me to explain in detail 
Resistance: Fall of Man )

I'd like to hear first hand experience, but also how realistic you think the storyline is, being fans of the sci-fi genre its nice to see something based on a realistic event instead of a completely new universe. I find it easier to relate to and draw upon comparisons. Anyway, all thoughts and opnions are welcomed!


----------



## Commonmind (Mar 20, 2007)

The story-line is compelling and it was very well thought out, the development team spending a lot of time taking key historical events and playing off of each so that all the happenings during the time period in which the story takes place feel genuine. Quite honestly, though, where the game shines is in its shooting mechanics. The weapons are diverse and unique, and the hordes of enemies being thrown at you makes for some intense action; it is clear the Ratchet and Clank guys were the force behind this game. 

The game is not particularly long, or ground breaking, but it's definitely worth the purchase, if for nothing else than to play through the campaign once and then jump on some multiplayer, which is as good as it gets on the PS3 at the moment.


----------

